# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Do you dream in a coma?

## Scott0302

If you have ever been in a coma, do you dream? And if you were a Lucid Dreamer and you were in a coma, do you think that you could go Lucid and wake yourself up? Or would you just have to go and and walk around in a dreamworld for weeks possibly months?
 ::shock::

----------


## Serinanth

Duno about a coma... I got concussed once, dont remember most of the day... its kinda creepy feeling actually, losing memories like that,  in this place, im kinda gettin used to it on the other side. 
If you were like me? you would probably be stuck there =) 

Depends on the comma I think. Some are realy deep and there is little brain activity, others they show lots of activity like one would see with a dreaming person, but I duno if any of them have woken up if they have what they recounted their dreaming experience or rememberd it.. might be interesting to look into.

----------


## Rtex

I always had this notion that I'm in a coma right now, And one day I'll wake up, and the entire life i've lived will be nothing more than my brain making up a world for me.

I mean, how uncool would that be........Merh,

But yeah, I think you dreams in comas

----------


## Dream-Master

You don't dream when in a coma since your brain activity in the cortex is reduced.

----------


## Scott0302

That would be kinda freaky Rtex that you are in a coma and you wake up and your whole life has been a fake, kinda like the matrix in a way. But that means if your in a coma right now and your mind is making all this up that means I'm not real. And I'm pretty sure I'm real.

----------


## Serinanth

Up to one in three people who recover claim to retain some memory of their time in coma. Their accounts depict a spectrum of experiences ranging from an absolute void to partial awareness within overall unconsciousness, much like dreaming during deep sleep. 
Vegetative patients are another story though.

----------


## Rtex

Uhhh, right, Um, yea....anyhow, 
I mean, Scientist know, what, Like pretty much nothing about the mind(I said Mind, Not brain) Couldn't you still dream vividly with low brain activity? All i'm saying is we have yet to explore all tyhe brains capabilities.    Anyone agree?

----------


## Serinanth

they have ideas, they see connections to certain things like brain wave activity and whether or not one is dreaming, in the lucid dreaming experiments they have run, people were dreaming and lucidly and they recorded brain activity and stuff... but brain wave activity and fMRI images are a generalization and can never pinpoint what an actual thought is, the same region of the brain lights up with different thoughts at times... But yeah they do know next to nothing about how it really works  and what we really are.

----------


## Mysteryhunter

> That would be kinda freaky Rtex that you are in a coma and you wake up and your whole life has been a fake, kinda like the matrix in a way. But that means if your in a coma right now and your mind is making all this up that means I'm not real. And I'm pretty sure I'm real.



lol
How is it that years after the movie release, some how the Matrix is always alluded into these.
A coma would be great,
Maybe we could lurk around without a body
ahhh
to be ---> in - vis - a - bo. 



*poof* 

 ::ninja::

----------


## LucidFreedoM

I always kind of wondered this exact thing..its very interesting.

Anyone up for being put in a coma and finding out?  :smiley:

----------


## reality<LDs

> I always had this notion that I'm in a coma right now, And one day I'll wake up, and the entire life i've lived will be nothing more than my brain making up a world for me.
> 
> I mean, how uncool would that be........Merh,
> 
> But yeah, I think you dreams in comas







> That would be kinda freaky Rtex that you are in a coma and you wake up and your whole life has been a fake, kinda like the matrix in a way. But that means if your in a coma right now and your mind is making all this up that means I'm not real. And I'm pretty sure I'm real.




There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.

----------


## Semja

> If you have ever been in a coma, do you dream? And if you were a Lucid Dreamer and you were in a coma, do you think that you could go Lucid and wake yourself up? Or would you just have to go and and walk around in a dreamworld for weeks possibly months?



I think I may have been in a coma once.  I wasn't admitted to hospital but my friends(?!) thought I was dead.  If this ever happens to your friend, for whatever reason, please call an ambulance!

I had absolutely no memory when I woke up.  My last memory was just before I lost consciousness.  I woke up wrapped in blankets but I was freezing cold.  It wasn't an experience I want to repeat.

----------


## Super Duck

> I think I may have been in a coma once.  I wasn't admitted to hospital but my friends(?!) thought I was dead.  If this ever happens to your friend, for whatever reason, please call an ambulance!
> 
> I had absolutely no memory when I woke up.  My last memory was just before I lost consciousness.  I woke up wrapped in blankets but I was freezing cold.  It wasn't an experience I want to repeat.



There's a big difference between being out-cold, in a coma and dead. You probably fainted.

----------


## Semja

I didn't really want to get into a debate about it.  I was out for hours, stone cold, I stopped breathing or was breathing so faintly it was not noticeable.  I have fainted before.  I didn't faint on that occasion.  It didn't just happen, there were external causes.  Whatever happened I'm not proud of it, I posted it out of interest.  If it wasn't a coma its the closest I've been to a coma.  Call it what you will.

----------


## oubaseballd3

> There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
> In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.



That was Descartes wasnt it? or was it Frued, i cant remember, either way, they were both mental hippies...figuratively speaking of course, both philisophical geniuses none the less, point being dont take too much of what they say to be truth lol

----------


## reality<LDs

> That was Descartes wasnt it? or was it Frued, i cant remember, either way, they were both mental hippies...figuratively speaking of course, both philisophical geniuses none the less, point being dont take too much of what they say to be truth lol



indeed, but what we think is crazy talk, is just their(Frued and or Descartes) imagination creating us to think its crazy lol...

----------


## LobbyDonut

Anyone seen the Nickelodeon TV series "The Odyssey"? It's about a boy who goes into a coma and ends up in a different (possibly dream) world full of kids. I liked watching it, when I was about 11.

----------


## Hargrove1315

> I always had this notion that I'm in a coma right now, And one day I'll wake up, and the entire life i've lived will be nothing more than my brain making up a world for me.
> s



hahah ive felt like that too

----------


## dk2852

> There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
> In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.



This theory was called solipsism and it was Descartes who pioneered it. As he famously said "Cogito Ergo Sum" translated to "I think therefore I am". I like Nine Inch Nails explanation better  "what if everything around you, isn't quite as it seems, what if all the world you think you know is an elaborate dream."
And, if you think about it, is there really any way of knowing anyones consciousness outside of your own.

----------


## Elwood

You do dream while in a coma. If you remember the dream is another question. But I do know someone who was in a car accident and was put into a coma. He said he had a dream that lasted the whole time he was unconscience. He went to the San Jose zoo with his family and learned ACTUAL facts from zoo keepers while sleeping. So maybe while in a coma your in a more advanced form of dream?

----------


## Neko-san

> NO you cant.
> Coma is a pathologycal (non-normal) state of the brain functions, that do not have the components of normal sleep
> In normal sleep we have normally, what we call "four stages" that are defined by very clear cut "sleeping waves".
> When we reach phase III, we start involuntarily moving our eyeballs, and we reach the maximum muccle relaxation, (the so called REM or Rapid Eye Movements). and in THIS period of REM, we do dream.... (you can see at times,people who are asleep, actually moving the eyeballs, as if " they were pursuing a moving object")
> In coma, there is no sleep wave pattern, nor REM stage, and thus, there are no dreams by definition, and the electrical waves taken to comatose persons, do not show the typical IV phases of NORMAL sleep.
> As you can see, dreaming ina coma, is utterly impossible, otherwise, it wouldnt be a coma
> Source(s):
> Licensed surgeon (Germany)



A quote from Yahoo Answers. I believe he is right..

----------


## Mertruve

He is right. 



> Up to one in three people who recover claim to retain some memory of their time in coma. Their accounts depict a spectrum of experiences ranging from an absolute void to partial awareness within overall unconsciousness, much like dreaming during deep sleep.



REM stage is present during the recovery process.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> much like dreaming during deep sleep.



I think that is the key part.  The experiences I've read have all seemed similar to NREM sleep, which would fit with what both Serinath and Neko-san are saying.

----------


## moonshine

> I think that is the key part.  The experiences I've read have all seemed similar to NREM sleep, which would fit with what both Serinath and Neko-san are saying.




Jesus, being stuck in Nrem would be horrible.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Neko, never trust Yahoo answers. Your source isn't credible. For one, the spelling, but for two a 'source' who's a doctor in germany. I don't think it's very likely that this doctor is specialized on dream research and up-to-date. NonREM dreams do exist, dreaming isn't relying that much on your brainwaves...

So, I think you can dream in coma.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Jesus, being stuck in Nrem would be horrible.




It might not be that bad, especially if you did somehow manage to become lucid.  NREM lucid dreams can be really peaceful and enlightening.  I believe it is what the Tibetans call "Clear Light Dreams", and the state that many deep-trance meditations aim to achieve.  I've heard people around here refer to it as "the void."  Awareness without any sense of self or environment.

----------


## moonshine

> It might not be that bad, especially if you did somehow manage to become lucid.  NREM lucid dreams can be really peaceful and enlightening.  I believe it is what the Tibetans call "Clear Light Dreams", and the state that many deep-trance meditations aim to achieve.  I've heard people around here refer to it as "the void."  Awareness without any sense of self or environment.



You know when you feel you've not slept, and instead thoughts have just raced round and round in your mind. Thats NRem.

----------


## Mertruve

> Neko, never trust Yahoo answers. Your source isn't credible. For one, the spelling, but for two a 'source' who's a doctor in germany. I don't think it's very likely that this doctor is specialized on dream research and up-to-date. NonREM dreams do exist, dreaming isn't relying that much on your brainwaves...
> 
> So, I think you can dream in coma.



"Don't trust a doctor. Trust a random teenager." Check other sources. Scratch that, check the definition. Coma is a state of unconsciousness, end of story.

//edit: omfg

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> "Don't trust a doctor. Trust a random teenager." Check other sources. Scratch that, check the definition. Coma is a state of unconsciousness, end of story.



Yeah well, you've got a point there  :wink2: 

Coma is a state of unconsciousness, end of story? I don't think so, as that wasn't the question. The question was whether you dream in coma or not  :tongue2:

----------


## spaceexplorer

> Yeah well, you've got a point there 
> 
> Coma is a state of unconsciousness, end of story? I don't think so, as that wasn't the question. The question was whether you dream in coma or not




from wikipedia:

In medicine, a coma (from the Greek κῶμα koma, meaning deep sleep) is a profound state of unconsciousness. A comatose person cannot be awakened, fails to respond normally to pain or light, *does not have sleep-wake cycles,* and does not take voluntary actions.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

> There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
> In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.



I didn't think of this philosophy. 

It's not real. 

 ::D:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Does anybody rememberhow hard it is to remember your dreams some nights after only being asleep for a few hours? Well, imagine trying to recall your dreams that after being in a coma for days, weeks, months, or years. Even _if_ you could dream in a coma, I seriously doubt that the average person would (or could) remember dreams that they might have had in a coma.

----------


## Elwood

Did anyone read my post? That actually happened. Read it again if you didnt understand.

----------


## xMoonlightx

I have been thinking the same thing. This is all a dream and at the end of our life we will wake up and live all over again. But what if that were a dream?

----------


## sleepless 2 nite

wow xMx, that's pretty deep. 

Kinda like looking in a mirror holding a hand mirror behind you ... with an infinate image, that repeats itself. Never ending.

Like a lucid dream that we have control over yet we still awaken from. 

Where we learn not to repeat our mistakes and learn our true abilities from the prior dream. 

All the while using this to inch ourself into becomming a perfect entity...

 :Cool:        -      sleep is good

----------


## Newmoon

I looked into this some years back.  If I remember correctly there was no definitive answer.  Some previously comatose individuals did dream while others did not.  It was speculated that a number of different variables determined whether or not a person dreamed.  These variables included things like how deep was the coma, what was the cause of the coma, and what kind of drugs were administered.  It is my understanding that morphine produced some terrifying experiences.

----------


## hellohihello

I'd think it be more of an OBE type thing rather then a dream, you aren't really sleeping.

I don't really believe in OBE's though.

----------


## sleepless 2 nite

My buddy's son was shot in a gang drive by on Valentines day 8 years ago. (he's a basket case this time of year btw). They were having lunch together when it happened.

He tried to commit a drug induced suicide. Instead he went into a coma. He was comatose for seven days. He has vividly accurate memories of his sons funeral. 

He says he saw it all from above. Right down to the flowers, who all was there, what was said and who was wearing what.

He said it was an obe. And that it flashed in his mind in a couple of seconds.

He woke up. Sat up. Pulled the hoses out of his nose and walked home. His wife freaked.

I'm not sure you can call that dreaming. But it sure is about beyond . . .

----------


## Mertruve

> Some previously comatose individuals did dream while others did not.



You can dream in the recovery period, because normal sleep occurs then. *Coma is a state of unconsciousness.*

----------


## Newmoon

> You can dream in the recovery period, because normal sleep occurs then. *Coma is a state of unconsciousness.*



After rereading my reply today I see that I could have worded it better.  What I had meant to say was that some of the individuals that had previously been in a coma have reported that they either had or had not dreamt while in the coma.  I apologize if you had misread it to mean during recovery as that was not my intent.

If, however, you meant to imply that comatose individuals do not dream, I would like to remind you that unconsciousness is not a state of brain inactivity.  That being said, I had mentioned that there is no definitive answer and that some individuals speculated that a number of different variables determined the outcome.  I myself have seen no conclusive evidence to support it either way.

----------


## Mertruve

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consciousness

----------


## jereb

> There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
> In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.



If that is true, and Im the only living being in this world, what happens when I die, and more importantly, WHO OR WHAT IS UP THERE COOKING MY FOOD! I guess Im actually up there cooking my dinner, but Im on the computer at the same time. Creepy.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> There is actually a philosophy that YOU are the only living thing in this world, and everything else, and i mean everything are just figments of your imagination.
> In other words, if your talking to someone, then you just talking to a figment of imagination. Isn't that a bit scary to think about? Also, if you tell someone about this "philosophy" *They will obviously say something like "I'm pretty sure I'm real," like Scott said. That could also be your mind making up something to cover up this philosophy.*



Dont worry, Scott's just another DC trying to keep the secret under wraps.  ::D: 




> If that is true, and Im the only living being in this world, what happens when I die, and more importantly, WHO OR WHAT IS UP THERE COOKING MY FOOD! I guess Im actually up there cooking my dinner, but Im on the computer at the same time. Creepy.



Sorry buddy, you're also another DC. :tongue2:  

No, but for real, I would hope that this philosophy is not correct otherwise, I'd be a lonely mother f***er for eternity. I like the cosmic consciousness theory better.

----------


## Quigin

I was just wondering if you can dream while in a coma?
And more importantly if you can lucid dream while in a coma?

----------


## lucidspark64

well you could watch the comedy "Monkey Bone" which is about a guy that falls into a coma after being hit by a car or something and finds himself in a world where everyone goes to during their coma. Like a massive mutual-lucid dream. 

He's a cartoon artist who has to fight with one of his own characters to get his body back before the doctors "pull the plug" for being under a coma for too long.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=dreaming+coma

You can find your answer here  ::D:

----------


## no-Name

Threads merged~

----------


## Mars

I believe that sometimes things happen that even scientists cannot explain and that it is highly possible to dream while in a comma, dreams are easily forgotten and it could've happened to people that scientists weren't running tests on. I'm probably wrong but things are possible even if scientists believe they're not.

----------


## tsiouz

No.
dreams are projections mostly of the sentimental and the watery part of the brain.
Normally when you're sleeping deep (a rare thing) soul is going to a location close to its source.
Every person goes in that place on his sleep but only for some minutes propably even less.
Dreams are happening because patterns emerge from non-concious or desires fear and strong sentiments "fill" the subconcious.

Sometimes you see a person which had to sleep maybe for two days,from work so he goes straight into his bed and sleeps "deeply" for half day or more.
Then because the nessesity of rest brings the person closer to this realm for some time more so his body gonna replenish energy quicker.
And if you ask him hes going to tell you that he was sleeping for weeks.

Now in case of coma the person cut's off communication from the surface of the concious so projections of the subconcious are going to stop.
And since no changes are going to occur since he's in coma no dreams going to happen,
Apart from the fact that instinct gives priority to the survival and sustain.

So people in a coma spend most of the time in that realm as it gives them the biggest possibility to heal and survive.
This is why when people wake up from a coma even one who last for hours,believe that they were missing for years.

----------


## debb1226

I was in a coma for 10 days and had very vivid dreams.  When I came out of the coma, I never asked where I was or what had happened to me.   I thought I was in the hospital because someone was trying to kill me, which is one of the dreams I had while in a coma.  I continued to have 4 or 5 different dreams all very violent and frightening except the very last one, which would have been the one I had right before waking up from the coma.  The dreams were so real that I kept asking the hospital staff where people were who were in my dreams.  It has been about one month since experience of being in a coma, I still remember each dream I had and they still bother me.  My coma cannot be explained.  I had not head trauma; I am not a diabetic; I just collapsed while taking a shower.

----------


## astralboy

You dream every time your physical body is asleep. 
You dream even when you're awake but your conscious focus is in the physical dimension so you don't percieve non physical experiences (dreams). 
Even if your brain is dead you dream, but of course you don't remember it while you're in a physical body, because it needs a brains interpretations. Dreaming (non physical experiences) is indepedant of the body and the brain. Non physical is our true nature. 

*So yes you dream while you're in coma, but if there is brain problems you just can't remember from the physical perspective.
*
I recommand a book : The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> You dream every time your physical body is asleep. 
> You dream even when you're awake but your conscious focus is in the physical dimension so you don't percieve non physical experiences (dreams). 
> Even if your brain is dead you dream, but of course you don't remember it while you're in a physical body, because it needs a brains interpretations. Dreaming (non physical experiences) is indepedant of the body and the brain. Non physical is our true nature. 
> 
> *So yes you dream while you're in coma, but if there is brain problems you just can't remember from the physical perspective.
> *
> I recommand a book : The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying.



Damn man, I love everything you said. Sadly, there's no way of proving that consciousness is non-local to the body with our current technology, but scientists are certainly having a difficult time finding consciousness in the brain. 

To add something to the topic, I think that you dream while you're in a coma. Although if the brain is not active, then the dreaming is most likely not very similar to what we experience as dreams in sleep and in the waking life. I've noticed that all dreams I create are preempted by feeling, and then it's like my brain translates that feeling into what we normally think of as dreams. This probably won't make sense to anybody that reads this, but I am going to add it anyways!  :vicious:  I suspect that our experience of dreaming while in a coma would be more like experiencing the raw music of being.

----------


## Validus

Yeah, I wouldn't go as far to say its impossible to dream in a coma. However, Mr. "German Surgeon" could very well be correct. But, this does not mean nothing at all is happening with our consciousness. Maybe we're not dreaming, invited back to your home universe for a stay while your earth vessel (your body) is recovering. Seems far fetched.. Yet just as easily, just as plausible.

----------


## Ethan722

> Does anybody rememberhow hard it is to remember your dreams some nights after only being asleep for a few hours? Well, imagine trying to recall your dreams that after being in a coma for days, weeks, months, or years. Even _if_ you could dream in a coma, I seriously doubt that the average person would (or could) remember dreams that they might have had in a coma.



The problem that some of you seem to have with the idea of knowing whether you've dreamed by whether you remember it after having come out of a coma is actually fairly simple to solve and can even be found in the original reason for this thread, which is in the case that you can dream in a coma, from there lucid dream in a coma. Lucid dreaming has shown time after time from sleep experts and avid lucid dreamers that it drastically improves one's ability to remember their dreams. The problem everyone has with rapidly deteriorating memories of dreams lies in the nature of dreams themselves and their location in the brain. Dreams happen outside of the memory center for the brain, and because the memory center isn't reactivated until you wake up it makes it very difficult to remember your dreams at all much less to remember your dreams after a day or a week or a month. There are a couple ways of extending this dream memory and stop one's memories of dreams from deteriorating one of which is the practice of lucid dreaming. If the portion of the brain which is responsible for dreams isn't recognized by doctors examining coma patients, then maybe that's because coma's and other forms of lengthy sleep provide a separate type of brain activity which doctor's (even the German Yahoo Answers ones) haven't been able to accurately study because the family of coma patients aren't exactly in the mood to accept experimental testing agreements, especially when there's a chance they aren't dreaming at all so no results might be gathered. Or maybe they are just in a sleep state in the recovery period, but to be devil's advocate, the constant argument that part of the definition of a coma is it implies a state of unconsciousness is rather mute. The term unconsciousness could mean anything, from a hard working student being "unconscious" after having worked a little too long, to the medical terminology where the "unconscious" patient doesn't respond to physical stimuli, but even then the Wikipedia article referenced never mentions a lack of dreams. Back to remembering dreams, the easiest ways are to be woken up when it can be determined that you are in the middle of a dream so that the residual moment in the dream drains into the newly awakened memory section of the brain. Other ways include keeping a dream journal, which is written immediately after waking, using lucid dreaming masks which provide an odd bi-product of enhanced dream memory, using lucid dreaming, which can provide you with far more memorable experiences since you are aware enough to create whatever you want within the dream, and combinations of all of these. Furthermore for those of you who are feeling amazed by the idea that you could be the only real consciousness because all the others are created by your own, or the idea that all your life could be in a coma dream or when you die you'll live a new life by simply waking up in the new life which will continue to the next dream life and so on, you might be interested to imagine the ideas of dimensional projection and possible infinite dimension overlap. These are the ideas that our entire universe/all the universes in all the dimensions are simply a projection in a universe where it has some number of additional dimensions to hold our dimensions like images, and from there you can imagine that that universe is inside another one with even more dimensions and so on. Or maybe to grow from this topic what if for the sake of argument, you can dream in a coma, so from birth you go into a lifelong coma which from there becomes your life, however lets add to this that it turns into a lucid dream very early on, and you go through your entire life (which lasts several 100x longer than any normal life because of the concept of dream time) knowing that you're just asleep and will never see the real world, but without caring because you are basically god for the duration of your entire life and all the experiences you have feel just as real to you as pain feels to us when we're awake because you were never awake to feel otherwise. So the dreaming person dies with no regrets, the concept that they would simply get bored in their dream eventually doesn't work because there is a literally infinite amount of possible entertainment, and the literal limit to one's will to live is simply their given imagination. Sometimes I wish that the concept shown in inception that dreams inside of dreams last longer than the original dream because if you could put yourself in a lucid state that makes it sound like you could make your dream's ratio between time passed in real life and time passed in your percieved dream potentially near-infinite, but the problem is your brain can really only generate a dream processing scenario so fast in reference to real life.

Please feel free to respond to this message in segments or otherwise.

----------


## Eric7573

> You don't dream when in a coma since your brain activity in the cortex is reduced.



Total BS

----------


## Phantox

> I didn't really want to get into a debate about it.  I was out for hours, stone cold, I stopped breathing or was breathing so faintly it was not noticeable.  I have fainted before.  I didn't faint on that occasion.  It didn't just happen, there were external causes.  Whatever happened I'm not proud of it, I posted it out of interest.  If it wasn't a coma its the closest I've been to a coma.  Call it what you will.




coma [n],
a state of prolonged unconsciousness, including a lack of response to stimuli, from which it is impossible to rouse a person. 

It's hard to tell if you were. One of the reasons they could of found out is shinning a light in your eyes and seeing if your pupils reacted to it.

----------


## adde707

Remember someone talked about a person that went into coma. He went through a lot of memories and had to get back to his body in the hospital in order to wake up...
Sounds more like a a story than fact, although it was interesting. I'm not saying that this have actually happened I just felt to mention it if someone else ever heard of it.

----------


## MaskedMan

I was in a coma for 6 days and have started a thread about what i experienced.

The experience for me was i never became lucid in the coma dream untill i went to sleep in that dream did i become lucid but only to the extent i was aware i was asleep in the dream but not in a coma.

So when i went to "sleep" in the dream i was aware i was asleep and had an experience almost like astral projection but i was not aware i was in a coma.





> Remember someone talked about a person that went into coma. He went through a lot of memories and had to get back to his body in the hospital in order to wake up...
> Sounds more like a a story than fact, although it was interesting. I'm not saying that this have actually happened I just felt to mention it if someone else ever heard of it.



I had this experience when i went to sleep in my dream while i was in a coma, i would go to sleep and it would be like experiencing astral projection where i would be elsewhere in this dream city and if i was unable to wake myself i had to travel to where my body was to wake myself up.

----------

